# Acela Carry-on Baggage Policy



## DC Traveler (Mar 5, 2013)

I am traveling tomorrow from DC to NYC on the Acela. I'll be staying for 5 days and will be bringing a suitcase (as opposed to a smaller carry-on). I've looked at the policy and am worried my suitcase is too big, but would appreciate some guidance. The packable area in the bag is 27", but unfortunately with the wheels, handle on top, etc., it is closer to 30. It will be under the weight limit and all other dimensions fit well within the 28 X 22 X 14 limit. So my question is, what will happen if I try and carry it on? Will it not fit? Will someone insist that I check it before I board? Just trying to figure out if I need to borrow a suitcase for the trip since I can't fit everything into my usual 22" carry-on.

Thank you!


----------



## MiRider (Mar 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, your luggage is over the allowable size.

The outside dimensions are all that count.

It's possible that the crew will say nothing but that's a chance you're taking.

While I haven't taken the Acela, I know that luggage storage is minimal and fills up fast.

Carry on a tote and check your oversized luggage.

Enjoy your trip! 

From Amtrak's luggage policy page:

Each passenger may only bring a total of 2 carry-on items onboard the train; each item should not exceed 50 lbs. (23 kg) and 28 x 22 x 14 inches.

Due to limited available space onboard trains, please make arrangements to check your baggage if your trip requires the transport of baggage in excess of two pieces or in excess of carry-on size restrictions.

*For passenger’s safety and security, Amtrak reserves the right to deny transport or charge fees for items exceeding policy limitations.*

Amtrak Baggage Policies


----------



## amtkstn (Mar 5, 2013)

When I rode it in 2009 I caried on a large duffle bag that I stuffed into the bin at the end of the car.


----------



## OBS (Mar 5, 2013)

DC Traveler said:


> I am traveling tomorrow from DC to NYC on the Acela. I'll be staying for 5 days and will be bringing a suitcase (as opposed to a smaller carry-on). I've looked at the policy and am worried my suitcase is too big, but would appreciate some guidance. The packable area in the bag is 27", but unfortunately with the wheels, handle on top, etc., it is closer to 30. It will be under the weight limit and all other dimensions fit well within the 28 X 22 X 14 limit. So my question is, what will happen if I try and carry it on? Will it not fit? Will someone insist that I check it before I board? Just trying to figure out if I need to borrow a suitcase for the trip since I can't fit everything into my usual 22" carry-on.
> Thank you!


You will have NO problem carrying it on.


----------



## MiRider (Mar 5, 2013)

OBS said:


> DC Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I am traveling tomorrow from DC to NYC on the Acela. I'll be staying for 5 days and will be bringing a suitcase (as opposed to a smaller carry-on). I've looked at the policy and am worried my suitcase is too big, but would appreciate some guidance. The packable area in the bag is 27", but unfortunately with the wheels, handle on top, etc., it is closer to 30. It will be under the weight limit and all other dimensions fit well within the 28 X 22 X 14 limit. So my question is, what will happen if I try and carry it on? Will it not fit? Will someone insist that I check it before I board? Just trying to figure out if I need to borrow a suitcase for the trip since I can't fit everything into my usual 22" carry-on.
> ...


Trust me, I'm not arguing here - besides, I've never taken the Acela. 

Why NO problem with an oversized piece of luggage on that train?

Because it's mostly commuters?

I've only taken LD trains and the Pere Marquette and even once, on the PM, they made me put my small carry-on in the baggage portion of the coach car.

Anyway, I'm just curious and your posts are always informative.


----------



## greatcats (Mar 5, 2013)

But the Acela does not have checked baggage. What does one do, have it sent on 66 to pick up later?


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Mar 5, 2013)

When I took the Acela out of DC this summer, there was a lady that appeared to be moving. She had like 4 or 5 of the largest suitcases I have ever seen. And she was very vocally upset to find that the storage bin at the end of the car, already had someone else's luggage in it (mine). I guess she was expecting to be able to stuff all of her bags in there.

Obviously, no Amtrak employee cared about all that luggage. As long as she got it onto the train before scheduled departure time, its OK with them.


----------



## MiRider (Mar 5, 2013)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> When I took the Acela out of DC this summer, there was a lady that appeared to be moving. She had like 4 or 5 of the largest suitcases I have ever seen. And she was very vocally upset to find that the storage bin at the end of the car, already had someone else's luggage in it (mine). I guess she was expecting to be able to stuff all of her bags in there.
> Obviously, no Amtrak employee cared about all that luggage. As long as she got it onto the train before scheduled departure time, its OK with them.


So, where did all of her luggage go?

I suppose, at those prices and on that route, they don't treat you like one of the unwashed


----------



## afigg (Mar 5, 2013)

DC Traveler said:


> The packable area in the bag is 27", but unfortunately with the wheels, handle on top, etc., it is closer to 30. It will be under the weight limit and all other dimensions fit well within the 28 X 22 X 14 limit. So my question is, what will happen if I try and carry it on? Will it not fit? Will someone insist that I check it before I board? Just trying to figure out if I need to borrow a suitcase for the trip since I can't fit everything into my usual 22" carry-on.


If you carry the bag, you will be fine. No one will measure your bag for the exact size. I've seen people carry bags well over the official size limit onto the NE Regionals and Acelas with no problems. Just store it in the luggage tower at the end of the car.
Now someone with a large steamer trunk or refrigerator strapped to their back might run into some problems.


----------



## benjibear (Mar 5, 2013)

Like most have said, you will be fine. Not that I ride often but the only time I saw anyone give a person a problem is if you are exceeding the quantity. For size, an inch or two larger will probably not ven be noticed.


----------



## OBS (Mar 5, 2013)

JoanieB said:


> OBS said:
> 
> 
> > DC Traveler said:
> ...


I say that for several reasons. I work in food service on an Acela and have never seen any crew member worry about size of luggage( other than maybe something the size of a refrigerator as another poster mentioned). I think a large portion of it has to do with the large quantity of people that are boarding and detraining at each station. There is no way to consciously monitor who is bringing what, etc. Also because of the nature of the NEC trains you only have 2 or 3 crew members and 6-8 cars with doors open to board, there is no way, again to monitor.

In the stations, the ushers are just interested in getting people boarded safely and ON TIME so the station personnel aren't blamed for delays in departure when boarding, etc. Not saying it is right or wrong ( everyone else can discuss that quietly amongst yourselves...  ) Hope this helps.


----------



## MiRider (Mar 5, 2013)

OBS said:


> JoanieB said:
> 
> 
> > OBS said:
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to answer - that explains a lot.

Your posts are always helpful.


----------



## OBS (Mar 5, 2013)

JoanieB said:


> OBS said:
> 
> 
> > JoanieB said:
> ...


Having grown up in West Michigan, would you expect anything less from me?...LOL


----------



## KrazyKoala (Mar 5, 2013)

Couple things here, those dimensions are only a guideline. They also take to account total linear inches.

They have space at the end of the cars to fit bigger baggage, as I've brought my suitcase on several times. It is true, no one will really care or measure. Unless you're bringing on four or six bags, then they might have a talk with you.

When I've ridden trains with no checked baggage, and I'm traveling with my usual four bags. I have them checked on another train. Example, when I'm going SAC-LAX via LAX-BFD-SKN-SAC or SAC-EMY-SBA-LAX they have no checked bagges, you tell them you don't wanna haul it around and they put it on the #11/14 train for me. With your case, they will put it on a Northeast regional that has checked baggage and let you know when it will arrive at your destination.


----------



## MiRider (Mar 5, 2013)

JoanieB said:


> Thanks for taking the time to answer - that explains a lot.Your posts are always helpful.





OBS said:


> Having grown up in West Michigan, would you expect anything less from me?...LOL


Hehe Thanks, again!


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Mar 5, 2013)

JoanieB said:


> Cho Cho Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > When I took the Acela out of DC this summer, there was a lady that appeared to be moving. She had like 4 or 5 of the largest suitcases I have ever seen. And she was very vocally upset to find that the storage bin at the end of the car, already had someone else's luggage in it (mine). I guess she was expecting to be able to stuff all of her bags in there.
> ...


The car wasn't full leaving Union Station, so she put the ones that could not fit in the storage area, in front of some empty seats.


----------



## jphjaxfl (Mar 5, 2013)

When I travel Acela First, I have a rolling suit bag and brief case. The rolling suit bag fits between the seats that face opposite to each other. It works out well.


----------

